# ganze Webseite "springt" im Explorer



## wieseline (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe da ein Problem. Und zwar will ich vom Frame-Aufbau von Webseiten wegkommen und habe die ersten zwei Seiten ohne Frames aufgebaut.

 Link nicht mehr aktivhttp://www.welt-im-web.de/08-test/index.html

Das Problem ist im Explorer: klickt man auf "Rückblick", soll auf der nächsten Seite das Wort Rückblick mit der 2002 und 2003 darunter auftauchen. Das klappt zwar, doch die ganze Tabelle springt unerfreulich sichtbar irgendwo um ein paar Pixel nach rechts.
 Das jedoch nur beim ersten Mal. Geht man bei der Seite rueckblick.html wieder auf Startseite, springt die Seite nicht mehr umeinander. Man muss erst den Cache leeren, damit das Phänomen wieder auftritt. Aber immer beim ersten Mal ist dies ziemlich unschön.

 Mein Mann und ich haben seit zwei Stunden herumgebastelt und probiert, am Quelltext rumgemacht , <div center> rein und wieder raus und an anderen Stellen eingesetzt, Tabellen überprüft, mit Rand rumprobiert - es half einfach nichts. Auch alles einfach nochmal ohne Tricks machen war für die Katz, aber die Version die ihr auf dem Link seht.

 Könnt ihr uns helfen? Wir sind ziemlich ratlos und wissen nicht, was wir noch machen können. Danke im voraus.
 Viele Grüße
 wieseline


----------



## Quaese (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,

tausch mal Deine Body-Tags durch folgenden aus:

```
<body style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px;" bgcolor="#b0c4de">
```
Nachdem ich diese Änderung hier vorgenommen hatte, lief es problemlos.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## wieseline (13. Mai 2004)

*Super prima spitze*

Hallo Quaese,

danke, es 

Viele Grüße
wieseline


----------

